# Yummi babies expected soon.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have paired my 2 sweedish (show?)type mice and now Azzurra is veeery pregnant 










Azzurra is dove tan satin and a nice big female, she's one of my largest females - her weight is 45 gram when she's not preggers  I absolutely love her long slim body and huge ears *yumyum* 

This is the proud father to be, Jeppe:










Jeppe is a huge black tan, same build as Azzurra only larger with a weight on 58 grams.

These two should produce black self and black tan as a minimum, and if Jeppe carry blue and pink eyes, there's a chance of blue, dove and silver - i'm SO crossing my fingers for a silver tan doe  
Coat will be shorthair, maybe satin.


----------



## cirrutopia (Mar 8, 2010)

They're beautiful! Post baby pics ASAP!

I think I know you from facebook? I'm a fan of your mousery, I think.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

From today Azzurra can give birth any time - today is day 19 in her pregnancy. This is todays belly-pic 










Looking forward to this litter!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Still no babies, but a belly so wide that she can hardly get in and out of the nestbox and bulging nipples too :lol:




























Can't be long now 

Love my big girl :love1 and can't wait to see the babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It boggles the mind.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Azzurra had 10 babies tuesday the 16th - 5 black tan and 5 pinkeyed somethings :lol: I'm not sure wether all 5 pinkeyed are doves yet or if there could be some silver bubs 

All 10









Pink eyed babies









Black tans


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet,

I'm glad I'm not the only one that weighs my mice. I think I'm the only one of two people that do it regularly in my club.

I have a few that are in a same weight range!
I always thought Aussie mice were smaller?

Love the ears.

Question: 
how do you tell a satin mouse from a standard coat?
How does satin genetics work?


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

They are lovely chunky babies, good luck with them. When the fur starts to come in on a satin you cannot mistake it as it shimmers.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics, the bubs are getting big and are very nice 

Dove tans (4 males & 1 female):


















Black tans (4 females) + black self (??):


----------

